
Quantum Theory Proves That Consciousness Moves to Another Universe After Death - grepgeek
https://www.physics-astronomy.org/2019/07/quantum-theory-proves-that.html
======
gitrebase
This almost looks like a quack article but then there are prominent names like
Hameroff and Stanza in the article which leaves me very confused. Why would
such intelligent people engage this kind of pseudoscientific speculation? Or
is there some scientific evidence for this kind of stuff?

